# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γιατί δεν κελαηδάει;

## tonis!

Τον τελευταιο ενα χρονο η μητερα μου εχει αγορασει ενα αρσενικο καναρινι,οχι καποιας ρατσας,η διατροφη του περιλαμβανει βιταμινες στο νερο λαχανικα και ειδικο μιγμα σπορων για καναρινια,ειναι γεννημενο το 2009,ενω μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο κελαηδουσε παρα πολυ απο τοτε δεν βγαζει ουτε αχνα,το πηγαμε σε πτηνιατρο και μας ειπε οτι ειναι υγειεστατο και ειναι πολυ ζωηρο απλα δεν κελαηδαει,φωνουλες βγαζει τι να κανω βρε παιδια...μπορει να ειναι τιποτα ψυχολογικο;; φροντιδα εχει αυθονη... :bye:

----------


## jk21

προφανως τοτε θα περασε πτεροροια και μαλλον λιγο αργα.αν ο  γιατρος το ειδε και λεει ετσι πιστευω οτι με την ανοιξη θα παρει πανω του.απο αναπνευστικο το βλεπεις να κανει τιποτα ηχους ή συριγμους; επισης εχεις σε οπτικη ή ακουστικη επαφη καποιο θηλυκο ή και αρσενικο πουλι αλλο;

----------


## tonis!

οχι δεν εχω ακουσει τιποτα περιεργους ηχους οταν αναπνεει,στην γειτονια μας εχει αλλα δυο αρσενικα καναρινια και ενα αρσενικο καρδερινοκαναρο και ολα κελαηδουν πολυ...

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε να το βαλεις σε χωρο που εκεινα δεν ακουγονται εστω και για 2 μερες να δουμε αν αυτο φταιει.πολλα αρσενικα καθηλωνονται απο το δυνατο κελαηδησμα των αλλων .ειδικα αν ενα πουλι απο αυτα ειναι καινουργιο στην περιοχη

----------


## mpapad

Αντώνη, προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς αν κάνατε κάτι που τον έβγαλε τρομερά έξω από τα νερά του ή τον τρόμαξε. Εγώ ενώ επί 7 χρόνια δεν έιχα πρόβλημα, ένα σαββατοκύριακο με καύσωνα που φύγαμε... φοβούμενη ότι το καρδερινοκάναρό μου (που ήταν εξαιρετικός στο κελάηδημα) θα ξεμείνει από νερό και μη μπορώντας να αφήσω για ευνόητους λόγους τρο σπίτι με ανοιχτά πατζούρια (μένω Αθήνα...) ...  τον άφησα στο μπάνιο...  (σχετικά μη-φωτεινό αλλά τουλάχιστον θα είχε καθαρό αέρα από τον φωταγωγό)
Ένα πουλί που έχει μάθει ΄να ζει στη βεράντα (άντε όταν κάνει κρύο να μπάινει μέσα, αλλά πάντα μέσα από το τζάμι) ο καημένος... τα έπαιξε... έκανε 4 μήνες να ξανακελαηδίσει. Τότε ήμουν αρκετά άπειρη, ούτε που ήξερα ότι τα πουλιά στρεσσάρονται κλπ. Αν ΄θυμηθείς κάτι που μπορεί να το τρόμαξε ή να το στρέσσαρε, προσπάθησε να το ξαναφέρεις στις συνηθισμένες (ευνοϊκές πάντα για αυτόν) συνθήκες κια σύντομα θα ξανακελαηδίσει!

----------


## christin_

καλησπέρα...έχω ένα καναρίνι περίπου 2 με 2και μιση χρονια αλλα δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου στην αρχή όταν το έβγαζα έξω ελάχιστα αλλα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι μπήκε καταλάθος μια γάτα στο σπίτι και έριξε κάτω το κλουβί μπορεί να φοβήθηκε? και τι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ? μπορώ να καταλάβω μήπως είναι θηλυκό? μου είπανε να του βάλω ένα καθρέφτη μέσα για να νομίζει ότι έχει παρέα μήπως έπαθε ψυχολογικό....έχει 1 μέρα που του έβαλα καθρέφτη αλλα τώρα ούτε "κραβγουλες" βγάζει όπως έβγαζε όταν πήγαινα κοντά...το "βρεπο" που κανε "κραβγουλες" επειδή κουνιέται ο λαιμός του τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα λογω της γατας  να επαθε σοκ και αυτο να εχει αποτελεσμα την αφωνια .προσφατα με ορους που δεν μπορω να τους αποδοσω σωστα μιλουσα με ατομο που γνωριζει τον τροπο παραγωγης του ηχου στα πουλια και τα οργανα δημιουργιας του και μου ελεγε οτι για καποιους λογους μπορει να παθουν ζημια και αυτο να οδηγησει σε αφωνια.μια τετοια περιπτωση ειναι και ο ΣΩΠΕΝ της φιλης και συνδιαχειριστριας ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗΣ87  .δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω τα ακαρεα ...ομως το οτι εβγαζε κραυγουλες πριν οπως λες αν ηταν καθαρα τσιου και οχι καποιοι πολυ ασθενικοι ηχοι ,ισως να σημαινει οτι εχεις ενα θηλυκο πουλακι .καλα ειναι να βγαλεις τον καθρεπτη για μενα ...  αν μπορεις βγαλε μας μια φωτο στην αμαρα του πουλιου (την τρυπουλα οπου βγαινουν οι κουτσουλιες αλλα ειναι και τα γεννητικα του οργανα ) μηπως αποφανθουμε για το φυλο

----------


## panos70

εμενα απο τα 6 κελαιδανε τα 2 τα αλλα περνανε πτεροροια,και απο τα 4 τα 2 ειναι καινουργια φετινα και δεν ξερω τη κανανε πριν τα παρω

----------


## φροσω

καλησπερα.εχω ενα καναρινι που ειναι διασταυρωση με gloster...εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου σταματησε να κελαηδαει!εγω τον εχω απο τον αυγουστο 2013...εχανε φτερα και του εδωσα τις βιταμινες που ειναι για την πτεροροια!επειδη ομως τον εβλεπα οτι δεν ηταν καλα,τον πηγα σε κτηνιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχει αναπνευστικα προβληματα και μου εδωσε aviomycine για 1 εβδομαδα....αυτο εγινε πριν το πασχα!αλλα ενω τρωει και πινει νερο δεν κελαηδαει!αραια και που κανει ενα τσιου μονο!μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?

----------


## jk21

Φροσω καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

το πουλακι δηλαδη δεν βελτιωθηκε καθολου με την αγωγη; ειχε συμπτωματα αναπνευστικης δυσχερειας προηγουμενως ή ακομα και τωρα; 

κατι σαν δυσπνοια με την κινηση αναπνοης να ειναι διακριτη; μηπως κουνα ρυθμικα πανω κατω την ουρα στο ρυθμο της αναπνοης; 

δες τα ρουθουνια του ,μηπως εχουν καποιο ξεραμενο υλικο στην εισοδο 

κανε ελεγχο στο εσωτερικο του στοματος μεχρι το βαθος του ,για καποιο λευκοκιτρινο σημαδακι

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα  (κατω χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα )

οταν εμφανιστηκε η πτερορια ειχε γινει καποια αλλαγη στο περιβαλλον του πουλιου; καποιο νεο πουλι εκει κοντα ή αλλαγη θεσης κλουβιου;

----------


## φροσω

τον βλεπω να ανασαινει γρηγορα....εχω και ενα καρδερινοκαναρο το οποιο ειναι ακριβως πανω απο εκει που εχω το αλλο!εχει βελτιωθει με την αγωγη αλλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι σηκωνει και το ενα του ποδι σημερα...του βαζω βεβαια και αλοιφη γιατι ειχε πιασει στα ποδια λεπια...ειναι ευδιαθετος...παει απο κλαρακι σε κλαρακι,και μπανιο κανει...τι να κανω?

----------


## jk21

το καρδερινοκαναρο αν συνδιαστηκε η αφιξη του με την αρχη των προβληματων ,μπορει να εχει αμεση σχεση .Λογω του κελαηδησματος εκανε το καναρινι να νοιωσει μειονεκτικα 

απο κει και περα μπορει να ηρθανε και αλλα 


βαλε φωτο σε κοιλια ,κανε τους ελεγχους που σου ειπα και αν γινεται βγαλε και βιντεο να κοντανασαινει

----------

